# Speaker



## rehepe (May 14, 2010)

I have a house that came with an 8 speaker prewired. I am looking to hook up 8 speakers throughout the house, but I want them in zones if possible. Also, I need to get an audio/video receiver to hook them up to. Any ideas has to what I should get that is inexpensive?


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

8 single speakers, one in each room or area? Or four pairs, two in each room of area? There are a lot of options for speaker selectors with impedance and volume control. The Harman Kardon HK-3490 could power a whole house system pretty easily.


----------



## dyohn (Apr 17, 2008)

There are relatively inexpensive multi-zone music system available, but really it depends on what you mean by "inexpensive." Are you looking for the ability to send one music signal to multiple zones at the same time, or are you looking for the ability to independently control sources from each room? These are vastly different applications and require much different levels of investment.


----------



## rehepe (May 14, 2010)

I have 8 speaker holes that have been prewired. The zones are the living room, kitchen area, and dining room. I want to be able to select where I want the music to play, or if I want all areas to play it. By inexpensive I mean something that won't cost for than $300 for the receiver.


----------



## dyohn (Apr 17, 2008)

You are talking about a whole-house audio system. You are not likely to find anything that will do this for $300 unless you can find somethig on the used market. Something like THIS would be a low-cost way to start.


----------



## rehepe (May 14, 2010)

What would you recommend, thats as close to $300 as possible?


----------



## dyohn (Apr 17, 2008)

Take a look at offerings from Home Theater Direct. I have not used them, but I understand they are decent and the price seems closer to your range. Good luck!


----------



## rehepe (May 14, 2010)

What exactly should I be looking for?


----------



## rehepe (May 14, 2010)

Forget the price, what do you recommend I get.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

Would it be okay to have them controlled by a power switch(like on an amplifier) independently

and then you could use an old receiver for the pre-processing. 

If so you could find some old Yamaha or Rotel amps and an old stereo receiver(with amp pre-outs). 

Use some stereo Y-cables and you'd have hacked out a solution. It's not perfect, but it would be cheap.


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

rehepe said:


> I have 8 speaker holes that have been prewired. The zones are the living room, kitchen area, and dining room. I want to be able to select where I want the music to play, or if I want all areas to play it. By inexpensive I mean something that won't cost for than $300 for the receiver.


You still haven't clearly identified the configuration of these speaker holes or even what kind of speakers they are or what you intend to get if there currently are no speakers. Are there two speaker holes for each room/zone? If so do you intend to provide stereo in these rooms/zones? You can use any stereo receiver with a box like these and provide selectable, volume controlled music to several rooms:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0000695AT?tag=articlemakemoney-20

http://www.amazon.com/Pyle-PSPVC6-6-Channel-Speaker-Selector/dp/B0013CC3M2

http://www.altex.com//MG-Electronic...Selector-w-Volume-Control-SP6-VC-P147338.aspx


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Generally most AV amps will only have a max of 2-3 zones to be controlled by it, so what jackfish has suggested is very viable..


----------



## rehepe (May 14, 2010)

Not simple either. Isn't there a receiver that can do all that for me.


----------



## dyohn (Apr 17, 2008)

rehepe said:


> Not simple either. Isn't there a receiver that can do all that for me.


No, there's really not. You need a whole house audio system and they are really not inexpensive.


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

You could come in under $300 if you were willing to compromise a little. There are some relatively inexpensive stereo receivers available that could power the system.

Sherwood RX-4109 stereo receiver $101
http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2407171

Teac AG 790A stereo receiver $111

Insignia NS-R2000 stereo receiver $90

MG Electronics SP6-VC 6-Way Dual Source Speaker Selector w/ Volume Control $160 

The Sherwood is probably the most powerful of these particular receivers. You just run speaker wire from the stereo receiver speaker terminals to the speaker selector and then speaker wires from the speaker selector to each zone. Not really that difficult. I ran 6 pairs of speakers in my house off a Niles speaker selector box for many years.


----------

